# Pic Request: Volk CE28N (offset questions)



## Tofueater (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey guys, I am on the hunt for a set of CE28N in 18x9.5
But was wondering what offset will give some kind of different concaveness.

I've searched and I did found tons of CE's picture, but it's really hard to tell if their faces are difference.

So if you have a set of CE's, I really hope you could share the details with us.

Question: Does 18x9.5 +28 offset has a different face (lip, concave... etc) than a 18x9.5 +22?

I know the 18x9.5 +15 has a really concave look compare to the higher offset
but I am not sure if the +22 make a different than the +15 in term of concaveness and deep-lip.

If you have any picture about this wheel, please share :bawling: 

Thank you so much guys!

(btw, I am new to this forum, greeting all  )


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

I use +15 offset on my R33 GTR. I don't have any pictures yet as the car's still in the garage, but I'll post a couple as soon as she's back. 

I would say that +15 isn't too concave at all - just right in my opinion. Anything more would have the wheels sticking out too much as far as I'm concerned.

Oh, and, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tofueater (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply!

actually, that's what I was concerning about.

I don't want to go crazily low offset (+22 would be perfect), so I was wondering if there are any face difference between the +22 and +15, hehe

I wouldn't mind get +28 if +28 has the same face as +22 (the wheels are not for GTR though).

I understand CE never have crazy concave face on any size, but little concaveness is always better than none :chuckle: 

Thank you for your help once again


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

19x9.5J +12 offset (ideal for the GTR), pictures for your viewing to give you an idea!


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Dude, from where have you got those caps?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Volk/Rays GT-Style centre caps, with custom made GT-R logos


----------



## Tofueater (Apr 20, 2008)

those 19" are absolutely amazing!!

i hope 18x9.5 will also have the same kind of deep lip and concave faces


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That black R34 looks amazing.. Im going to get me some CE28s too! :chuckle:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

That R34 is THE best looking Skyline on the entire forum.....so hardcore and clean looking at the same time:bowdown1:


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Tofueater said:


> I know the 18x9.5 +15 has a really concave look compare to the higher offset
> but I am not sure if the +22 make a different than the +15 in term of concaveness and deep-lip.


Surely the correct offset is the first priority?


----------



## Tofueater (Apr 20, 2008)

Not really. In fact I can't even fit +15 offset.
+22 is actually pushing it btw...

so if +22 is not concave face... I will just get +28 instead.

Been searching for three days, spending hours and hours in front of my computer, but still couldn't figure out if the +22 is concave face CE's or not ...

I really need your help guys, thank you very much!


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

If you do a search for 'Pics of wheels on cars please girls and boys ' you will see a load of pics of wheels on cars with the offsets etc worth a look.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

What model car do you have ?

I've had 9.5 x 17 +20 and 9.5 x 18 +15 on my R32 GTR, got quite a few pics of both on/off the car.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Flint said:


> That R34 is THE best looking Skyline on the entire forum.....so hardcore and clean looking at the same time:bowdown1:


Thanks for the kind comments....probably not the best though!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> Thanks for the kind comments....probably not the best though!


Of course it's the best, after all i did contrubute to the small finishing touches on it Virdee!:chuckle: 

Ps. did you fit the Carbon fibre garnish end caps onto the rear spoiler?:smokin:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hahaha!

Not as yet, hasn't been out of the garage! Need to get some new pics of the Z-tune bumper anyway!


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Tofueater said:


> Not really. In fact I can't even fit +15 offset.
> +22 is actually pushing it btw...
> 
> so if +22 is not concave face... I will just get +28 instead.
> ...


LOl I got +22 offset on my CE28N's, but they are 10.5 width, so not sure if that helps if I post up a pic....


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Not as yet, hasn't been out of the garage! Need to get some new pics of the Z-tune bumper anyway!


Z-Tune bumper! You show off...next you'll be getting thiose wings too i bet? 

It makes me want to go down to London one day soon to meet up with you & see your quality workmanship on the work you have done to the car.:smokin:


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

these are my time attacks which are 19x10.5 +22 offset if it helps...


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

sky 1t said:


> Z-Tune bumper! You show off...next you'll be getting thiose wings too i bet?
> 
> It makes me want to go down to London one day soon to meet up with you & see your quality workmanship on the work you have done to the car.:smokin:


No wings.....won't fit with the Do-Luck side skirts, and also not totally smitten on them!


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)




----------

